# New tool to cut your jerky



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/De ... oduct.html


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What is fantasy hunting?

_O\


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I gues if your name is Wolverine or Freddy...... you are set !!!


----------

